# low tide flounder



## seabass (May 7, 2009)

went last night in blackwater bay water was muddy from southeast wind but my son and I were able stab two 17 inchers


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

dang well done. Mind if I ask a few questions?


----------



## seabass (May 7, 2009)

don't mind a bit tnt


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice flatties. And the crabs were an added bonus.


----------

